# Chickadee eggs!



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

The Chickadees that nest in my yard in the nest box every year laied their eggs! 6 tiny eggs!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww. Love this time of year for hatching wild bird babies! Well, except for the 100 + grackles that migrate back to my house every year. Dirty pooping noisy miserable mean buggers!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yea the grackles eat all the bird seed I put out before 10 minutes!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I LIKE the Grackles !
When they show-up...I KNOW it is *SPRINGTIME !
*(They are NOT as mean as hummingbirds ! ) 
*Ha-Ha !
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

I like the Grackles too but not the part of them eats like crazy!


----------

